# Polaroid 230



## stas92 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ive picked up a sweet little prop at the flea market for a project Im doing. and its a Polaroid 230. looks operational but i can not confirm that. It just look awesome to me. Sadly no pictures yet but i hope you guys dont mind using google.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 9, 2010)

You mean this?







Nice prop!


----------

